# My friends awesome drawings (for a 13 and 12 year old)



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are great! I think my favorite is the bird...  tell her to keep up the great work!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow those are pretty nice.  The tiger's details are super cool, too.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

They are quite stunning! Good for her.


----------

